# Can you do a sportive on a touring bike?



## cambridgebecca (19 Aug 2014)

I would like to start entering bike events but my bike is a tourer. I did do the London to Cambridge on a hybrid with a huge basket on the front about 10 years ago but it all seems a bit more competitive these days. Do I need a road bike to enter events? I am fairly fit and cycle all the time - although living in Cambridge I don't do a lot of hills!


----------



## Peteaud (19 Aug 2014)

No you dont need a road bike.

Check out Audax as well.


----------



## MikeW-71 (19 Aug 2014)

I've seen plenty of tourers in Sportives, tis no problem.


----------



## ACS (19 Aug 2014)

I ride my local race Sportive on my Audax bike. Get some strange looks from the fashionista's and Sky wannabes but so what, its just an organised bike ride. Lots of different bikes ridden by people of all shapes and sizes.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Aug 2014)

Sportives are not a race, so ride what you like.


----------



## helston90 (19 Aug 2014)

They may seem more competitive but they're not a race and you can do it at your own pace on whatever bike you think will make it around the route. 
Jump in.


----------



## DRHysted (19 Aug 2014)

I saw a bloke do a sportive on a Brompton.
Ride what you like, it's there for your enjoyment, and achievement. Not for what others think of you.


----------



## Soltydog (20 Aug 2014)

I've done a sportive or 2 on my tourer & recently did one on my hub geared bike. I just ride for enjoyment & not aiming for any fast time.


----------



## Wightdragon (11 Sep 2014)

You've paid for it, ride a unicycle if you want.


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Sep 2014)

cambridgebecca said:


> I would like to start entering bike events but my bike is a tourer. I did do the London to Cambridge on a hybrid with a huge basket on the front about 10 years ago but it all seems a bit more competitive these days. Do I need a road bike to enter events? I am fairly fit and cycle all the time - although living in Cambridge I don't do a lot of hills!


Yes you need a road bike, at least £5k carbon fibre with unobtanium drive train, you definitely need a helmet, lots of gels, a subscription to Cycling Plus, Rapha and Assos everything, power meter, 10 point training plan, gels, protein shakes, CO2 inflators, a spare helmet, gels, energy bars, an inability to fix anything on your bike, energy drink- the more expensive the better, gels, a spare spare helmet, a carbon fibre she-wee, a job in sales with a BMW, really really expensive shades with a minimum of 23 different interchangeable lenses, toilet paper in case you need to krapp on a New Forest village green, gels, strava enabled i-something, an ability to bragg, spare gels, tools with Lezyne stamped on them, a lack of imagination or free will, no friends. Oh, and some gels, more money than sense (sportive a only).
Schitt I nearly forgot to say, don't forget to wear an expensive and mostly useless helmet.


Alternatively .... Just enjoy riding what you have.


----------



## John the Monkey (11 Sep 2014)

DRHysted said:


> I saw a bloke do a sportive on a Brompton.
> Ride what you like, it's there for your enjoyment, and achievement. Not for what others think of you.


Saw a fold of three doing the Manchester 100 - they were shifting too 

If you can get your bike around the course, go for it. I've seen people ride everything from racked up hybrids, through tandems (with attached trailer with a labrador in it) to full CRABON race bikes.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Sep 2014)

A mate just rode the Gorilla Sportive on an S Works mtb. No problems. 
Ride what you want!


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Sep 2014)

You could always Audax ....


----------



## MikeW-71 (11 Sep 2014)

Quality!


----------



## Kestevan (12 Sep 2014)

Fab Foodie said:


> You could always Audax ....
> 
> View attachment 55881


Missed Sandals and a beard.


----------



## vickster (12 Sep 2014)

Kestevan said:


> Missed Sandals and a beard.


Presumably the latter isn't obligatory for the female OP


----------



## Kestevan (12 Sep 2014)

vickster said:


> Presumably the latter isn't obligatory for the female OP


not obligatory...... just recommended.


----------



## vickster (13 Sep 2014)




----------



## RAYMOND (13 Sep 2014)

Never been on a sportive but be doing some next year,but I know you can ride whatever bike you have, yes there are some guys that treat it as a race or to get a good time,
but equaly its about the enjoyment of doing it, people of all ages ,shapes and levels of fitness.
Just like the Saturday park runs..you do them on your own terms..clockwatch chasers at the front, steady in the middle and at the back triers(people who enjoy trying be it to get fit or lose a bit of weight
or just to enjoy it..


----------



## smutchin (16 Sep 2014)

helston90 said:


> They may seem more competitive but they're not a race and you can *do it at your own pace* on whatever bike you think will make it around the route.
> Jump in.



This includes if your own pace is PDQ. There's a lot of fun to be had cruising past dentistsonpinarellos on a heavy tourer, especially when going uphill.


----------



## Drago (16 Sep 2014)

It's not uncommon for folk to do a sportive on an mtb. A road bike will be fine.


----------



## fossyant (16 Sep 2014)

smutchin said:


> This includes if your own pace is PDQ. There's a lot of fun to be had cruising past dentistsonpinarellos on a heavy tourer, especially when going uphill.



Or on bikes over 20 years old !


----------



## ianrauk (16 Sep 2014)

fossyant said:


> Or on bikes over 20 years old !




or without wearing a helmet and a sportive number...


----------



## Drago (16 Sep 2014)

Or actually on the day and time of the sportive itself, or over any of its route.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Sep 2014)

Drago said:


> Or actually on the day and time of the sportive itself, or over any of its route.




It is quite funny cycling by as marshalls at a feed station frantically trying to wave you in..


----------



## Drago (16 Sep 2014)

Ian, are you trying to drive me mad with your avatar today?


----------



## ianrauk (16 Sep 2014)

Drago said:


> Ian, are you trying to drive me mad with your avatar today?




Sorry, don;t know what you are going on about


----------



## Pale Rider (16 Sep 2014)

ianrauk said:


> It is quite funny cycling by as marshalls at a feed station frantically trying to wave you in..



Free bait opportunities are not to be missed.

The only trouble they would have with me is waving me out.


----------



## User269 (16 Sep 2014)

It's not about the bike.


----------



## jefmcg (16 Sep 2014)

User269 said:


> It's not about the bike.


To me this statement now means you should take EPO. And steroids.


----------



## doouk (17 Sep 2014)

Did a sportive on an Mtb last year. Very painful. Think I finished last too


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Sep 2014)

I think we should start a new event 'Sportive Bombing'. Turning up en-masse sans lid an un-entered to a sportive with unlikely bikes and only partaking of beer and pies, refusing gels and energy products.

The revolution will not have an online registration system or be sponsored by Wiggle ....


----------



## User169 (17 Sep 2014)

Fab Foodie said:


> I think we should start a new event 'Sportive Bombing'. Turning up en-masse sans lid an un-entered to a sportive with unlikely bikes and only partaking of beer and pies, refusing gels and energy products.
> 
> The revolution will not have an online registration system or be sponsored by Wiggle ....


 
Lashings of ginger beer surely for such jolly japes.


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Sep 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Lashings of ginger beer surely for such jolly japes.


Absolutely, Hurrah for Delftse Post!


----------



## jefmcg (17 Sep 2014)




----------



## John the Monkey (17 Sep 2014)

Fab Foodie said:


> I think we should start a new event 'Sportive Bombing'. Turning up en-masse sans lid an un-entered to a sportive with unlikely bikes and only partaking of beer and pies, refusing gels and energy products.


I realise now that I've accidentally "Audax Bombed" a couple of times in my bit of Cheshire. I was chatting to a fellow on a Moulton last time.


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Sep 2014)

John the Monkey said:


> I realise now that I've accidentally "Audax Bombed" a couple of times in my bit of Cheshire. I was chatting to a fellow on a Moulton last time.


Audax Bombing is fine as long as you don't partake of the official entrants CAKE for which yopu may be sandalled to deth ....


----------



## ianrauk (17 Sep 2014)

Fab Foodie said:


> Audax Bombing is fine as long as you don't partake of the official entrants CAKE for which yopu may be sandalled to deth ....




and mullured with an unfeasibly long bike pump.


----------



## jefmcg (17 Sep 2014)

The paths of LEL (audax) and London Cambridge (charity ride) briefly crossed paths. It was definitely an odd mixture, and a lot of pleasure telling them to obey the marshals and not to follow us. "Why, where are you going?"

Not sure who was bombing whom [grammar!] though.


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Sep 2014)

I reckon the Folding Shopping Bike Collective should have a mass pitch-up to a Sportive ... preferably one that's flat and erm not more than 5 miles ....


----------



## Browser (22 Nov 2014)

I have a hankering to turn up to a sportive on a Windcheetah recumbent just to see the doube takes from all of the TDF wannabees


----------



## Folano (22 Nov 2014)

Why not, although I'm sure there are easier ways for you to seek attention, have you considered the x-factor


----------



## DRHysted (22 Nov 2014)

Browser said:


> I have a hankering to turn up to a sportive on a Windcheetah recumbent just to see the doube takes from all of the TDF wannabees



You could be sadly disappointed. The Sportives I've done, I saw no signs of bike snobbery.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Nov 2014)

Y!


----------



## swiftylee (1 Dec 2014)

Just did the wiggle Wight out on a £300 halfords hybrid. 64 miles in just over 4h 40 and it was not flat upset a guy on a £7000 road bike when i was right behind him down hill at 37 mph


----------



## smutchin (1 Dec 2014)

swiftylee said:


> upset a guy on a £7000 road bike when i was right behind him down hill at 37 mph



Are you a skilled enough rider to be drafting a stranger at that speed? What would have happened if he'd had to make an emergency stop? 

Ask yourself why he was upset. Was it really anything to do with your bike?


----------



## DRHysted (2 Dec 2014)

smutchin said:


> Are you a skilled enough rider to be drafting a stranger at that speed? What would have happened if he'd had to make an emergency stop?
> 
> Ask yourself why he was upset. Was it really anything to do with your bike?



I'd second that as I got rear ended by a cyclist on my last Sportive. Thankfully no damage & I managed to stay upright.


----------



## swiftylee (2 Dec 2014)

yes i do feel i am skilled enough...

left enough room and i have disc brakes, and taken road conditions into consideration

was not right up his arse as its not a race, its for enjoyment.

my point is £70 or £7000 its the rider that makes the difference... not just to look good


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Dec 2014)

How do you know the guy's bike was worth £7k? Did you ask him? 

How do you know he was upset? Was he visibly weeping or was that just the wind making his eyes water?


----------



## smutchin (2 Dec 2014)

swiftylee said:


> my point is £70 or £7000 its the rider that makes the difference... not just to look good



OK, that's a fair point. But you undermined it slightly with your odd comment about upsetting the dude on the £7k bike. (Or perhaps I'm just conditioned to respond that way after the countless stories I've heard of inconsiderate riding on sportives.)


----------



## DRHysted (2 Dec 2014)

swiftylee said:


> yes i do feel i am skilled enough...
> 
> left enough room and i have disc brakes, and taken road conditions into consideration
> 
> ...



I must apologise for my comment then, I obviously misread yours.
Personally I do use my best bike for Sportives (that's one of the reasons I got it), and do notice a marked difference between it and my commuting bikes.


----------



## swiftylee (2 Dec 2014)

it was just a figure of speach. he was not blubbing or anything.

i was talking to him on the ferry and he was telling me about his bike and showed me. it was a thing of splender.

when we finished we chatted on the ferry back, he said well done to me and i congratulated him


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Dec 2014)

swiftylee said:


> it was just a figure of speach. he was not blubbing or anything.


I was only joshing. I had this image in my head of this upset rider having a tantrum, and possibly throwing his bike in the hedge in fury.


----------



## swiftylee (4 Dec 2014)

if he did i would have gladly pulled it out it was lush 

probably would have passed him if my new project was built


----------



## Browser (11 Dec 2014)

DRHysted said:


> You could be sadly disappointed. The Sportives I've done, I saw no signs of bike snobbery.



Bike snobbery was not the reason for the Windcheetah, just incredulity that something with more than two wheels could be used at such an event. I've had down-the-nose glances befor now for turning up with (whisper it) mudguards on my bike (full-on SKS Chromplastics as well, not clip on Crudcatcher-style :-) )!
Ref the discussion above about following too closely, I've found before that I've felt hemmed in by club riders who are obviously used to operating in closely-confined packs. Please remember that there are eejits like me on Sportives clubbies, who like a bit more room to avoid potholes and the like, and give us a bit more space


----------



## DRHysted (11 Dec 2014)

Browser said:


> Bike snobbery was not the reason for the Windcheetah, just incredulity that something with more than two wheels could be used at such an event. I've had down-the-nose glances befor now for turning up with (whisper it) mudguards on my bike (full-on SKS Chromplastics as well, not clip on Crudcatcher-style :-) )!
> Ref the discussion above about following too closely, I've found before that I've felt hemmed in by club riders who are obviously used to operating in closely-confined packs. Please remember that there are eejits like me on Sportives clubbies, who like a bit more room to avoid potholes and the like, and give us a bit more space



Yes I seriously agree with the riding too close thing. I don't do club riding and do like a bit of wiggle room, I'm guessing the bloke that cycled into the back of me was trying to emulate club riding without the experience (or wasn't paying attention).


----------



## buttonnine (14 Dec 2014)

I once saw a bloke turn up in his Porsche with a mega bucks machine strapped to the top, never saw him finish the sportive, but I did on my cheap road bike, ride what you like but enjoy the ride!.


----------



## DCLane (14 Dec 2014)

Turned up at the Evans Leeds' sportive in Feb 2012 - one of the first I did.

I pulled out my winter bike and next to me was an expensive something - he pulled out the latest Spesh Venge carbon.

On completing the event I saw him ride back at the same time and said I hadn't seen him on the route; I'd done 50 miles and he'd done 30 in the same time . It clearly wasn't about the bike


----------



## young Ed (14 Dec 2014)

ride it on a £50 tesco BSO if you like! no ones stopping you, so what if you might not fit in or be very popular but hey it is possible
Cheers Ed


----------



## Chris.IOW (16 Dec 2014)

DRHysted said:


> I saw a bloke do a sportive on a Brompton.
> Ride what you like, it's there for your enjoyment, and achievement. Not for what others think of you.



I remember being overtaken by two blokes on bromptons going up Worlds End during the Etape Cymru, was too in awe of them to be embarrassed!



DRHysted said:


> Yes I seriously agree with the riding too close thing. I don't do club riding and do like a bit of wiggle room, I'm guessing the bloke that cycled into the back of me was trying to emulate club riding without the experience (or wasn't paying attention).



This why you will always find me at the back of sportives, far more wiggle room...Thats the reason honest!


----------



## Stonechat (23 Dec 2014)

A touring bike, when I bought was was more or less a road bike with the right gears and rack. I still have the old Claud Butler, used to put the panniers on it, never camped but used to take the bike round the country


----------



## smutchin (24 Dec 2014)

DRHysted said:


> I'm guessing the bloke that cycled into the back of me was trying to emulate club riding without the experience (or wasn't paying attention).



Nah, just riding like a winker. 

An experienced club rider would know better than to follow a stranger's wheel too closely.


----------

